# The worst live album you heard vs the best in classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I rather not talk about the worst live I got once of a Carmina Burana, medieval poems I heard, one old smoker start coughing in the mics, for 2 full minutes, son of a ...you know what?, son of a F word ( I'm sorry for the language, it ruined the joy everything, blast!!!!  )
Dammit can the guy shut up a cough somewhere else, can someone beat up this guy or strangle him(just kidding).

Okay now for my best live of ancient lore medieval era I subject you Hic & Nunc Carles Magraner Capella del minister, you can't go wrong whit this, it's perfect?

Tell me you're best live and vinyl you thrown out of the windows at best at worst you put it in the middle of the road, so it could get smashed by cars, and each time a cars would past, you've would be like hmm yes, take this coughing man :lol:


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

This immediately came to my mind. The coughing here is especially terrible because it's such an intimate and atmospheric piece, and right as it's lulling you into a beautiful state of hypnosis (around 1:30) several people, perhaps the same ones who almost ruined the opening, decide to fake a coughing fit because slow, quieter sections make them feel awkward or something. My rage was at spilled-water-on-my-laptop levels when I first heard this. It pisses me off so much that I refused to listen to it anymore until prompted by this thread, even though I think the performance is gorgeous. Adults don't have to make these noises if they don't want to. It is inexcusable.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ive mentioned this before but Fedoseyev"s live Beethoven cycle is a cough / noisefest from start to end. I think it was recorded during an outbreak of bird flu at the Leningrad chain-smokers' and paper rustling convention (or so it would seem). Add onto that one of the most boring, slow (the accounts seem slower than they really are) cycles you can imagine. Its really bad and just when you dont think it can get any worse he uses a childrens choir in the 9th (I was actually laughing out loud by this point). Ive not listened to it in some time and dont intend to ever again, tbh.


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Return to Chicago
Vladimir Horowitz (piano)
Recorded: 1986-10-26
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago

This is pure nightmare, try numerous time to listen it but never be able to do a complete listen. I think there thousand of cough to this cd.


----------

